# Placement of penrose drain



## crowdr (Jul 22, 2013)

I understand that if a Penrose drain is placed following  a surgical procedure, then it would not be coded separately or be component to the main surgical procedure.   I have a case where the patient presented with Parastomal Abscess.  Physician indicated there was a small opening with purlent drainage lateral to ostomy.  Hemostat was placed in opening and into abscess cavity.  Cultures taken.  Penrose drain was placed and suture applied to anchor to skin.  Skin was injected with 1% Xylocaine for anesthetic.  Th ostomy applicance was then applied.  

Would this warrant a procedural CPT and if so, what?  Or would it be included in E/M.  I as asked to research this as it appears it should be coded as invasive procedure, but one of our coders said she couldn't find an appropriate code and recommended an E/M level.

Thank you for your advice.
Diane


----------

